# Changing Your Mind - CBC the Nature of Things Documentary



## Kobayashi (Oct 3, 2010)

Wasn't too sure where to post this....

Not sure if anyone managed to watch this on CBC this week.  It was a very interesting documentary on "Neuroplasticity".  Specifically, they focused on OCD, PTSD and Schizophrenia.  The full documentary is available for viewing via the link below.  Its nice to know that there are advances in this field.  The guy who wrote "brain lock" was even interviewed.

check it out :2thumbs:

Changing Your Mind : The Nature of Things with David Suzuki : CBC-TV


----------



## Daniel (Oct 3, 2010)

> The full documentary is available for viewing via the link below.



Unless, as with other CBC documentaries, one has the misfortune of living in the US


----------



## Kobayashi (Oct 3, 2010)

That Blows.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 3, 2010)

We in Canada see that notice quite a bit from US websites. So much for *NAFTA*.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 3, 2010)

A consolation prize for those living in the U.S. (and probably elsewhere) is this 30-minute PBS episode/webcast on OCD:

Healthy Minds ~ Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder (OCD)  (#107) | WLIW21 Productions



> Personal stories and experts provide valuable insight into diagnostic  criteria and effective treatments for obsessive-compulsive disorder  (OCD).
> 
> Featured segments:
> 
> ...


----------



## simbadog77 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hello Does anyone know what seasons and episodes these are (For Ex: Season 8 Episode 2 Or Another Ex: Season 10 Episode 3 That were on CBC TV The Nature Of Things With David Suzuki: (Changing Your Mind) and (The Brain That Changes Itself) there about OCD, PTSD, & Schizophrenia & other mental illnesses & Neuroplasticity? 

Thanks


----------



## Andy (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm not sure if I understand what you mean but if you click on the link Daniel provided it seems as though all the different episodes just go by numbers. Example Episode #107 is OCD, Episode #109 is PTSD.  I didn't see any "seasons 1, 2, 3..." 

I hope that is what you were asking. If not I apologize.


----------



## simbadog77 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hello How's everyone today? just a recap on my previous question I just wanted to try to make my question easier to understand.  what was the episode and season number That were on CBC TV on The Nature Of Things With David Suzuki: the topics were (The Brain That Changes Itself) which was one show & (Changing Your Mind) which was a different show that was a follow up from the show (The Brain That Changes Itself) they were about OCD, PTSD, & Schizophrenia & other mental illnesses & it was all about Neuroplasticity? 

Thanks


----------



## Retired (Feb 19, 2011)

Here's the link to The Brain that Changes Itself : The Nature of Things with David Suzuki : CBC-TV

and,

Changing Your Mind : The Nature of Things with David Suzuki : CBC-TV

Both programs can be streamed using those links.

Have we provided you with the information you are looking for?


----------

